# Tree Climbing School



## ATLGA (Mar 30, 2006)

Are there any schools in the southeast that teach the skills needed to be a safe and efficient climber? Thanks fellas, its my first post.


----------



## treeseer (Mar 30, 2006)

go to work for arborguard; earn while you learn.


----------



## ATLGA (Mar 30, 2006)

Are there not any classes available in the SouthEast? We have so many trees here its hard to imagine no classes being available.


----------



## treeseer (Mar 30, 2006)

go to birmingham this weekend for the climbing championship; you'll learn plenty there.

www.isasouthern.org


----------



## moss (Mar 31, 2006)

You have at least 4 excellent rec climbing instructors in Georgia. A two-day rec course will give you a solid start on tree assessment, rope placement, DdRT climbing technique, safety protocol etc. etc., plus you'll have a great time.


----------



## mikey (Mar 31, 2006)

There is a class coming on may 19 in Marietta Ga.I'm not sure of the exact disipline,inquire at a Vermeer dealer in Atl. for details.


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 31, 2006)

Join the Gerogia Arborist assoc. They train monthly.
http://www.georgiaarborist.org


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 31, 2006)

also check out Mr. Jenkins @ www.treeclimbing.com


----------

